# CrazyBimmers delivery day w/pics



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

mmmm


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Good weather......Andechs........an M3..............yeah you suck!!!!!!! :angel:

Erik


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

guppyflyer said:


> Congrats on the beautiful new ride!
> 
> Erik


+1! :thumbup:
Congrats!


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

guppyflyer said:


> Good weather......Andechs........an M3..............yeah you suck!!!!!!! :angel:
> 
> Erik


ha my game plan for today was to drive to Stuttgart and see the benz and porchse museums but then i looked outside and saw how beautiful it was.

So i said fawk it and spent my day outside drinking bier and taking all the country roads around Andech, which is amazing btw. I even ended up in a few smaller towns near the lake.

Got back to Munich at 3:30ish and figure i just drop the car off at Harms a day early. Not like i was planning to go anywhere at night with the car. Was I suppose to take the owners manual? I took it anyway.

Good news is that Harms had all 8 cars they needed today to call a truck. They said cars will be picked up on Tuesday. 
0
Next up is to explore the city of Munich until I leave on Sunday morning.

When i started planning this trip i wasnt really expecting to drive anywhere. Yet i racked up 400 miles in two days. No wonder everyone here encourages people to DRIVE. Wanted to do more but I been really jet lagged. Finally today its better.

Few more pics from random places. 



























]









Danke schön Bimmerfest!!


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Great* color - it really pops... wish they offered ILB on the 335s. And the police escort experience sounded amazing. Congrats on the new ride!


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Oh, the agony of a 6 weeks' wait until I get my own...

Thanks for the pictures and congratulations!


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

JackMac said:


> Beauty of an M3! Is that LMB?
> 
> Congrats. Nice upgrade.


LMB is a bubblegum blue, turquoise color.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Kzang said:


> LMB is a bubblegum blue, turquoise color.


You're probably thinking of LSB = Laguna Seca Blue. aka Smurf Blue.
LMB is LeMans Blue, a medium-dark sea-blue.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

adc said:


> You're probably thinking of LSB = Laguna Seca Blue. aka Smurf Blue.
> LMB is LeMans Blue, a medium-dark sea-blue.


Doh! yes your right


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Sweet, sweet, sweet ride.


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

Yum, love it. I really like the M3 sedan!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Very nice car Crazy! You're right, the dash looks best one color. Carbon Fiber just_ belongs _on an M3!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! Congrats on the new ///M3!! :thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

The car is gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks guys!

Had some more great bier today with a nice view.


----------



## JackMac (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice view indeed. Beware of beer goggles! :rofl:


----------



## darkblue325 (Aug 29, 2008)

Really nice car! Congrats!


----------



## Hummer (Mar 4, 2009)

*Congrats on a nice looking car!*

:d


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Crazy, you get the annual award for the best ED photo composition, without including a BMW, for the past year! Perfect!


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

*Finally the day dream became reality!!!*

Congratulations!! Now you know why some of us love to come back an do it all over again. I am glad you've got to drive at least 400 miles, but I think you should have plan your trip a little bit more. There are so many places to see around Salzburg and Berchtesgaden. Did you go up to Eagle's Nest, did you see the bunkers?

Traveling in Europe is a little bit more than driving on the autobahn, hope you were able to experience the culture, history and great food and beer.

I can't wait to go back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BCR (Mar 2, 2009)

the interlagos looks great

sweet ride :thumbup:


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice, but my car is WAAAAAAYYY better


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

OK im back home on my normal PC. 

My eyes are either out of wack of my pictures are formatted strangely. 

Great trip, will write more about it tomorrow.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Cool! Do not forget to change your sig and your "Mein auto"  Congrats once again!


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

-
Hooray CrazyBimmer :roundel: :thumbup::thumbup:

I am excited for you and getting to live vicariously until tomorrow. Also loving the shots of Schönes Bayern. I'm over here too now and loving it!

Keep us posted: and am right behind you!


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

I will be uploading pics and posting in this thread.

Feel free to check it out!

http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5244143#post5244143


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

SWEET CAR. Very nice photos. Enjoy the trip!


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

CrazyBimmer said:


> I will be uploading pics and posting in this thread.
> 
> Feel free to check it out!
> 
> http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5244143#post5244143


Added more pics to that link.

Also here is a picture of Kings Hotel Center in case anyone in the future is curious.










It was a good hotel, nothing fancy. It was clean and the staff were friendly. Breakfast was way overpriced though. Skip that. Otherwise i'd stay there again. :thumbup:


----------

